# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  مكياج روعه + مكياج هندي  (ارجو التثبيت)

## hope

السلام عليكم

عندي صورة مكياج عاجبني واجد واجد وابغى اسويه لي في مناسبه عندي قريبه ومع الأسف ماااعرف اسمه؟؟!!
ممكن تسااعدوني؟؟؟
الي تعرف اسمه لاتبخل علـــي وتقـــول لـــي


::وهذي صورة المكياج::








وهذي صور مكيااج 



مكياج القطريه ايمان سيد


وهذي مجموعه حلووه


























وهذا مكياج خبيرة التجميل نورا السيد::
















وهذا مكياج هندي::













أتمنى يعجبكم الموضوع
(واذا كان يستحق التثبيت يرجى تثبيته )
وشكرا


تحياتي 
سوسو الأمورة

----------


## نور علي

*_[»•* *السلامـ عليكمـ** •«]_*
*_[»•* *االلهمـ صلى على محمد واله وعجلـ فرجه** .. •«]_*
*?•?• سوسو ?•?*
*الف شكر لك على عرضك الرائع* 
*ويعطيك ربي الف* *عافيه*
*دمت في حفظ الباري* 

*اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## hope

مشكوورة على مرورك اختي الغاليه

----------


## زهرة الندى

*مشكورة خيتو على المكياج* 


*حلو* 


*تسلمي على الصور*

----------


## العنود

*واو  رووووووووووووووووعه*
*الله يعطيك الف الف الف عافيه*
*مع اعذب التحيات اختك العنود*

----------


## hope

مشكووورة غنااتي على مرووورش

----------


## هديل

المكياج الاول اسمه سموك مع فتحة جنب العين جدي الي اعرفه يعني

ولا زم يكون بالبدايه اسود وبعدين هم يختارو لو ثاني حيب لو الفستان الي راح تلبسيه

ومشكورة خيتي على الصور الروعه

تسلمي

تحياتي لك

----------


## My tears

*عجبني أول مكياج  ..* 
*مشكووره والله ..* 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## بيسان

تسلمي خيتوو

روووووووعه

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

مشكوره خيتو 
الله يعطيج العافيه يارب

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

رووووووووووووووووووعه
مشكوره اختي ع المكياج الحلو
يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه
تحياتي..
الضحكة البريئه

----------


## hope

هديل الف شكر على المرور ومشكوورة لأنش سااعتيني وقلتي لي اسم المكياج 

mytears ,بيسان, شيعية وافتخر, الظحكة البريئة 

مشكوورين على المرور  والله يعطيكم الف عاافية

تحيااتي
حوور

----------


## بحور الامل

*_[»•* *االلهمـ صلى على محمد واله وعجلـ فرجه** .. •«]_*
*?•?• سوسو ?•?*
*الف شكر لك على عرضك الرائع* 
*ويعطيك ربي الف* *عافيه*
*اختي سوسو*
*ونتظر جديدك المميز والرائع*
*مكياج روووووعة*
*تحياتي*

----------


## fog223

روعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

تسلمي اختي حور

----------


## My tears

*يسلموو على هالطرح ..* 
*ربي يعطيك العافية ..* 

*لك تحياتي  ..*

----------


## أمل الظهور

المكياج روووعه 

وأول مكياج عذريني ما عرفته 

طيب ليه ما تجربين ظل المكياج الخليجي ترى مرررره حلووو وستايل وموضه وحركاته كثيره 

على العموم تسلمين

----------


## hope

مشكوورين على المرور 
ويعطيكم الله الف عاافية
اموله بجرب انشاء الله الامكياج الي قلتية ادا صار عدنا عرس  ومشكوورة خيتو

تحيااتي
حور

----------


## عاشقه الامام علي

مشكورة الغاليه على العرض الرائع

----------


## hope

مشكورة  عاشقة الأمام علي على الرد 

يعطيك الله الف عاافية

والله لايحرمنا من تواجدكم..

تحياتي
حور العين

----------


## اريام الدلوعة



----------


## شذى الزهراء

مكيااج حـلووو ..

معظم الصور ماطلعت عندي..

تسلمي حور على الطرح..

دمتي بود..

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز



----------


## fatemah

روووووووووووعة دامه من ذوقك ياحور اكيد رووعة وبلا شك بعد تسلمي على المكياج الرائع والمميز لاحرمنا من جديدك 

تحياتي

----------


## hope

*مشكورين جميعا على المرور ..*

*لاعدمتكم*

*فطوومــــه .. الله يسلمك يالغااااليه , وأكيد ذوقك أحلى ..*

*مشكوره حبيبتي .. لاعدمت تواجدك* 


*دمتـــــــم بخير*

----------


## همسات وله



----------


## وردة البستان

يسلمو خيتو

----------


## hope

*مشكوورين ع التواجد*


*لاعدمتكم*

----------


## salaam

حلوو

----------


## النظره البريئه

يسلمووو
ايدج
يعطيج الف عافيه

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلمووو على المكياج الروعة
يعطيك الف عافية
موفقة لكل خير

----------


## البسمة الولائية

المكياج مرة روعة عجبوني يسلمووووو ومشكورين

----------


## نوور القمر



----------


## اوتار فاطمه

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه
*بانتظار جديدك*
*تحياتي*

----------


## نور الباقر

تسلمي الله يعطيك العافية مشكورة ماتقصري موفقة باذن الله  ننتظر جديدك

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

حلوه الصوره الثالثه بس الباقي موحليو

----------


## ورده محمديه

رووووووووووووعهـ

يسلموووا

----------


## احساسي شاعري

تسلمي اختي على هالذوق الراقي 
الله يعطيش العافيه وننتظر جديدك

----------


## Sweet Magic

*يعطيك الله العافية على المجموعة الحلوة* 

*وننتظر جدبدك*

----------


## hope

خخخخ 
الموضوع من 2006 وش جيبهـ هنآ ^_ ^ << تحفهـ 

يسلمو حبيباتي ع المرور ـ ـ ،،

يعطيك العآفيييهـ ^^ 
تحياتي

----------


## أموله

يسلمووووو يخليك ربي ~

----------


## كياني حبك

اذا تقدرين تردين
تحطين المكياج الهندي
اكون لك من الشاكرين



دمتي بود

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

بعض الصور مو ظآهره ..

بس اللي بآنآت المكيآج روووعه ..!

يسلمووو حبيبتي
.
.
بوركتـِ

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء الورد..
حركاااااااااااااااات
حلوين يسلموا ع الطرح
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

شكرا على الجهد

----------


## دموع ليلى

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووقمة الروعة

----------

